# Good day yesterday



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Ran out looking for Mingo! Caught a ton of Red Snapper only to mostly be eaten by dolphin. A few nice Trigger were returned as well as some undersized scamp.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job on the mingo! We had 8 dolphins follow us around last weekend that really shut down the bite.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just guessing but i'd say y'all found the mingos.
jack


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice haul, Oh-Sea-D! How far out did you go to find the mingos if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

About 12 miles offshore


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man, that is close. i was thinking bout 20 at least.
jack


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

O-SEA-D said:


> About 12 miles offshore


Nice, thanks!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

You did fine even with those hungrys wanting their share. Can blame them for wanting a snapper dinner. 😃 I wish that I could still order snapper/grouper off the menus. I remember a time when every restaurant in town had it on the dinner menu. Enjoy your catch.


----------

